# Vortex Viper HS LR 6-24x50 FFP



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

This scope was mounted to a .300 RUM and it was fired less than 10 times, virtually brand new! Ended up selling the rifle to my cousin who already had a scope for it. If you would like pictures, shoot me a PM for I can't post pictures on my work computer... O|*


30mm tube
XLR reticle (MOA)



MSRP: $1049.99
Asking: $600


----------

